# Which stone for honing 6k-12k



## rmihai (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi all,

I am looking for a 2 3/8" x 7" honing stone and I need your help - mainly I am thinking around 8000, but I am open to suggestions for between 6000-120000.
Important to me are, in order, keenness, maintenance, speed.
Money, as always are an issue, my budget is limited to US$160 
To be honest, mainly I am leaning to towards one of these (in order):

Naniwa Snow White Jyunpaku 8000
Naniwa Superstone 8000
Suehiro Gokumyo 10000 
Arkansas Trnslucent
Belgian Yellow Coticule

I am happily using for sharpening a 1000-2000-4000 sequence of Suzuki-Ya stones described here https://fabulalignarius.wordpress.com/tag/pm-v11-test/ which replaced a combination of Naniwa Chosera (sorry - too expensive their 10k) and Shapton Pro.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## PatrickH (Mar 26, 2013)

I really like the Shapton Pro's, but I haven't used much else. I liked them so much, I've stuck with them. I like 1000 → 5000 → 15000.


----------



## rmihai (Jan 27, 2014)

The recommendations are leaning towards

1. Naniwa Snow White 8000
2. Naniwa SuperStone 8000
3. Arkansas Translucent
4. Yellow Coticule
5. Suehiro Gokumyo 10000

Naniwa Snow White - I am, just a little bit, doubtful about his one - I hope is different than Chosera - which I just sold - or the Superstone. Chosera & Superstone, in my setup, was slower than Sigma Power (and than Shapton Pro for harder steels only). As for wear - Chosera AND Superstone both worn more than Sigma and Shapton Pro. Performance - No complains here - both Chosera & Superstone were able to produce the keenest and smoothest edge than any other stone I ever tried.

So my basic question is - is there a stone that performs as wonderful as Chosera/SuperStone but is quicker and less dishing prone (more stable, harder)? I was hoping Suehiro Gokumyo 10000 will be the one, but, for whatever reason, there are not too many people knowing it.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

I am thinking it really depends on what tools you are primarily sharpening.

12000 and up are for polishing the metal and good for carving tools

2000 to 8000 are good for Plane blades and chisels

So what are you trying to sharpen


----------



## RichardHillius (Oct 19, 2013)

You don't like the Shapton ceramic stones?

I know I'm in the minority here but if I didn't own a Shapton 8000 grit stone I would get a Arkansas Black stone. Having to use oil isn't near as big a deal as most people make it out to be as you only need a small amount and the edge I seem to get with a good Oil stone is very good. Plus I use oil on my steel after sharpening anyways so using a oil stone would cut out a step. I have used these stones from Dan's Whetstones before and they are very good.

http://www.danswhetstone.com/bench_stones.htm


----------



## rmihai (Jan 27, 2014)

I do not have the money for different setups. I have stone 400-1000-2000-4000

I am sharpening anything from razor, knives, carving tools, plane blades, you name it.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Check out David Weaver on U Tube. He is very well versed on various stones.
Bill


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> I do not have the money for different setups. I have stone 400-1000-2000-4000
> 
> I am sharpening anything from razor, knives, carving tools, plane blades, you name it.
> 
> - rmihai


All you need is an 8000 and you'll be fine.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Use a strop - you don't really need any stone finer than 4000

I do have a 1000 and 8000 Shapton pro.
I ordered from

Stuart's prices from 'Tools from Japan' were much lower than what is available stateside.
My order:

1 ea. Shapton Pro orange #1000 US $36.83
1 ea. Shapton pro melon #8000 US $68.58

then I have a diasharp coarse plate(325 grit) 4X10 that was 99 bucks at Lee Valley that I use to flatten stones and quickly shape edges.

I always strop, either a felt wheel for chisels and a flat leather for plane irons. Charged with Flexcut gold.


----------



## Joel_B (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a King combination stone.
I think this one, its pretty low cost and workks for me.

http://www.amazon.com/King-800-4000-Combination-Waterstone/dp/B000248XEY/ref=pd_sim_hi_10?ie=UTF8&refRID=07WYNTR3M6VRK7K85EAC


----------

